# Nanco Tires?



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

so we got our 2005 27rsds delivered last week. I have been reading the threads about the Nanco tires. Sure as shootin, it has Nanco tires. I don't get this whole numbers I am suppose to look for thing. I find DOT# on kc tci there isn't numbers after that but on other place on tires it says n62206 and the next tire is n62207 on up to the last one ending in 9. I so confused.Do I have the bad tires?? I looked at them and on of them has a outside blemish of where the rubber is hard and dry, about finger nail size. My neighbor came over and said it looks odd. So, can anyone tell me if I have the killer tires??


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

tlm said:


> so we got our 2005 27rsds delivered last week. I have been reading the threads about the Nanco tires. Sure as shootin, it has Nanco tires. I don't get this whole numbers I am suppose to look for thing. I find DOT# on kc tci there isn't numbers after that but on other place on tires it says n62206 and the next tire is n62207 on up to the last one ending in 9. I so confused.Do I have the bad tires?? I looked at them and on of them has a outside blemish of where the rubber is hard and dry, about finger nail size. My neighbor came over and said it looks odd. So, can anyone tell me if I have the killer tires??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check all the tires. The date code is only on one side of the tires, so it could be located on the inside. I had a set of the nanco and called tireco, they were very good to deal with and were more than happy to replace them.

Looking at when you got the trailer you might have a 50/50 chance of having bad tires. I heard that they fixed the problem late 2004, so hits hard to tell what they put on yours.

Hope this helps.

Ron


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

tim,

Call Nanco and give them the infor as best you can (on all 5 tires). You will brobably have 5 new ones in less than a week. Here is the number to call. Good luck. 1-800-227-8925


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks so much....boy do I love this forum! it is heart warming how hundreds of total strangers are so helpful to each other.God Bless America!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

tlm said:


> it is heart warming how hundreds of total strangers are so helpful to each other.God Bless America!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't got our bill yet --


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

My Nancos were replaced - With more Nancos.

It is not necessarily the 'brand' that is bad, but apparently a 'series' or a number of 'batches' or tires produces during a particular date range.

Replacements or not - thoroughly inspect your tires before every trip â€" Air pressure and tire condition. You can find photos on this site showing examples of the condition of Nanco tires before they were replaced.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> tlm said:
> 
> 
> > it is heart warming how hundreds of total strangers are so helpful to each other.God Bless America!!Â
> ...


LMAO!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

no, the bill was addressed to someone else....I think it went to Camper Andy.

anyway, called Tireco today and within 5 minutes she had my address and 4 new tires going out.







guess they figure it's easier than somebody using bad ones and having crash and suing them!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Call back and get 5...remember the spare? You might need it someday


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Call back and get 5...remember the spare? You might need it someday
> [snapback]113661[/snapback]​


the spare was missing so had aske Lakeshore to add one and they did, it isn't a Nanco.


----------

